# Plows for Super C



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Can anyone advise what plows will work on a super C other than pull type. Does not have fast hitch.Also has anyone ever tried to convert a atv plow for this tractor?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There were plows that mounted to the frame of the tractor in the rear and were controlled by the hydraulic rock shaft. You'll have to look around to find them, as I really don't know how many are left. The mounted unit was 2 12" bottoms. If you have the fab skills, you could just about mount anything on the tractor, but you will have a much easier time if you can find a plow specifically made for the tractor.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, I thought there was but coudn't remember.


----------

